# Glass top boxes



## (909)

I've seen fake Cohibas in glass top boxes. Are all glass top boxes indicative of a fake?????


----------



## Nely

I'm no expert in Havanos, but if you search the net you will find that Cuba has never made a glasstop box. I'll let the more experienced monkeys here explain.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I'd be quite surprised if you even found a glass-top humidor in Havana, much less a box of cigars. I'd hate to think I was Min Ron Nee or something, but I would say any box of Cuban cigars with clear _anything anywhere _ on it would have to be fake. But I am not an expert. Just extrememly knowlegable, lol.


----------



## poker

A Glass topped box of anything from Havana are usually a quick fire sign they are not what they are proposed to be.


----------



## MM2(SW)S

Curious minds want to know, is there any reasons why the Habanos wouldn't be placed in a glass box. Is it more for the aesthetics to place them in an all wooden box, just preference, or does a wooden box preserve and protect better than a glass top? Just curious.


----------



## pinoyman

Hola! 909, in my personal experience, to start I'm sure all of us knows that Esplendidos with a glass top box is fake. We allways talked about cuban fakes every Saturday at the Churh ( churchill Cigar Shop) thats were we go to smoke every Sat. all the amigos keep telling us that none of this glass top box are from cuba unless there is something that they miss, some special edition box.
They said if ever there is one, it'll be hard for them to miss it bec. for sure those famous brand will do that first. Like what I allways said, buy your cigar to people you can trust. living in cayman with all the real cuban cigars! you have no idea Amigo how good the black market in cuba faking cigars...
Salud!


----------



## (909)

I measured the cigars and they are on the money. I checked for a triple cap and the cap is not tripled. I looked closely at the band, it looks suspect. 
Looks like I got F'd. 
:tpd: 

I spent my cigar budget on who knows whatever they are. 

I wish that I could let the guy know that he's getting fakes and paying top dollar for them without insulting him. Apparently his "friend" has been supplying him "the real deal" for years.


----------



## SeanGAR

(909) said:


> I've seen fake Cohibas in glass top boxes. Are all glass top boxes indicative of a fake?????


Yup, fake. Have him read this....

"Take a close look at this picture. These cigars are FAKE. Period. I don't care what anyone has told you, where they came from, how legit the seals and bands look, how well made the cigars are, or how great they taste. There is no such thing as authentic Cohiba Esplendidos in a "glass top" box. This is one of the biggest scams going and the tourists from Florida, through the Caribbean, and right to downtown Havana buy these boxes of "Fauxhibas" like crazy. This is by far the most notorious counterfeit Cuban cigar scam going - please don't become another mark by purchasing a box of these cigars."

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/counterfeit/


----------



## (909)

The guy's spent $1,600.00 on fakes!!! And he's done it year after year every 3-4 months. That's over $6,000.00 a year on crap!!

Does anyone have a band from a real RyJ Churchill that they'd be willing to mail me. If I showed him the difference, I think that he'd see the light.


----------



## SeanGAR

(909) said:


> The guy's spent $1,600.00 on fakes!!! And he's done it year after year every 3-4 months. That's over $6,000.00 a year on crap!!
> 
> Does anyone have a band from a real RyJ Churchill that they'd be willing to mail me. If I showed him the difference, I think that he'd see the light.


He buy R&J Churchs in glass top boxes too? Only ones I've heard of are the Esplendidos. I read someplace that the number 1 and 2 faked cigars are Cohiba Esplendidos and R&J Churches, although nobody knows that for sure.

From what I understand, they can often go a good job on the bands, although Cohibas are harder to replicate than R&J Churchills, which seem kinda plain to me.

The taste and construction are really where you can tell the difference. If he likes his glass top esplendidos then he likes them, not a lot you can do to set him straight that likely won't piss him off.

I was going to buy a glass top fake box of esplendidos for fun from yahoo auctions canada a few months ago but decided that having fake cubans sent to me in the US was probably not a great idea. I think they were ~40 bucks a box when I saw then a few months back (which I figured was OK for likely Dominican cigars), so depending on what he paid, there is a massive profit margin there.

Sean


----------



## MoTheMan

(909) said:


> I spent my cigar budget on who knows whatever they are.
> 
> I wish that I could let the guy know that he's getting fakes and paying top dollar for them without insulting him. Apparently his "friend" has been supplying him "the real deal" for years.


The road to becoming a big Gorilla is often frought with many mistakes.
Only after you've been burned enough times will you start to recognize the huckster's, the fakes, the scams.
A lot of the wisdom being passed on these BB's is based on real experiences. It pays to listen, but it pays even more in terms of experience, to find out the hard way.


----------



## Barrythevic

About 10 years ago, before I met most of my knowlegable BOTL I too had bought several Cohiba glass top boxes.

The first several had very good cigars, probably had real cuban tobacco, just not authentic Cohiba's. The last two were probably some of the worst tasting cigars I have ever had.

It was a very expensive experience for myself. I gifted Poker one of the boxes so he can have something to show off his collection of fakes. 

The attached picture shows my last one, I still have the cigars, SoulSkater wanted to try one about 6 months ago, he wasn't impressed!!!!


----------



## SeanGAR

Barrythevic said:


> The attached picture shows my last one, I still have the cigars, SoulSkater wanted to try one about 6 months ago, he wasn't impressed!!!!


From what I understand, they use Cuban tobacco, they use Cuban rollers, but here is whats different...... those thighs? THEY AREN'T VIRGINS! :r


----------



## poker

...as it should be....... :r


----------



## KingMeatyHand

MoTheMan said:


> The road to becoming a big Gorilla is often frought with many mistakes.
> Only after you've been burned enough times will you start to recognize the huckster's, the fakes, the scams.
> A lot of the wisdom being passed on these BB's is based on real experiences. It pays to listen, but it pays even more in terms of experience, to find out the hard way.


It might pay in experience, but it cost a decent amount of money!

I am shamed by my glass-top travesty, but yet I keep it.. only because I can't think of an interesting enough way to destroy it.


----------



## Fredster

MoTheMan said:


> The road to becoming a big Gorilla is often frought with many mistakes.
> Only after you've been burned enough times will you start to recognize the huckster's, the fakes, the scams.
> A lot of the wisdom being passed on these BB's is based on real experiences. It pays to listen, but it pays even more in terms of experience, to find out the hard way.


Well said. Wish I had some of the $ I spent on fakes when I first started smoking ISOM's. I didn't really have a mentor like you were to Bruce. Had to learn it all the hard way.


----------



## (909)

MoTheMan said:


> The road to becoming a big Gorilla is often frought with many mistakes.
> Only after you've been burned enough times will you start to recognize the huckster's, the fakes, the scams.
> A lot of the wisdom being passed on these BB's is based on real experiences. It pays to listen, but it pays even more in terms of experience, to find out the hard way.


It's like tuition at Stogie State University.

Thanks Yoda, I mean Moda, I mean Mo The Man.


----------



## ESP

Nely said:


> I'm no expert in Havanos, but if you search the net you will find that Cuba has never made a glasstop box. I'll let the more experienced monkeys here explain.


I did a search and found a glass cabinet (not glass top but sides are glass for sure!). It is La Cabanas Glass Cabinet, reputed to be the oldest box of Havana cigars in existence (made in 1851) and kept at J J Fox Museum (you can check out more of their museum at www.jjfox.co.uk
not sure how to put up a picture, but will try,,


----------



## Cartierusm

I've been to JJ Fox last year. They are right down the street of Davidoff. And Dunhill is right around the corner from Davidoff. I loved Dunhill, smoked there a couple timed during my trip.


----------

